# Can't install FreeBSD 9 to KVM as guest



## jeanepaul (Oct 14, 2013)

Greetings,

I have been using FreeBSD for almost 2 years already under a KVM guest, in netbooks and our production servers. Recently I tried using KVM running centOS and I can't install FreeBSD as guest in centOS KVM. I am stuck in welcome screen only. Any clue why I can't pass the welcome screen? Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2013)

What welcome screen? And what version and architecture of FreeBSD are you using?


----------



## jeanepaul (Oct 14, 2013)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/8ton.png/

Greetings,

hi, from here. i use freeBSD9.2 amd64. sorry for the late reply. was quickly wrapping up my weekend hack. any idea why i cant pass through this?

I use FreeBSD 9.2 amd64. Any idea why I can't pass through this?


----------

